# Landing but not staying



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

I think we have the answers to much of this through a friend we have made on the forum but thought it worth putting the topic out there for discussion as I am sure other people are in the same position because of jobs, school, property sales etc.

So the question is, what is the situation regarding landing but not staying? We are planning on landing on a fact-finding trip in August but are unable to stay for good just yet. I can think of a few things where this may cause complications:

Medical insurance – registering for it (can we do that when we are on our trip?).

Driving licence – it has been said elsewhere that you have to do this within 3 months of ‘arriving’. What happens if you don’t i.e. landing but not staying?

Address for pr card – when you land you have to give one. Our friend has offered theirs; how do other people manage?

No list of items for customs – when you land you are supposed to supply one; we won’t have much but until we are ready to move permanently we don’t know what will be on it. Is it possible to ‘defer’ this information?

SIN card - how do we apply for this? 

Something else: We will be there in the summer holidays; will we be able to arrange visits to view schools?

Thanks....


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> I think we have the answers to much of this through a friend we have made on the forum but thought it worth putting the topic out there for discussion as I am sure other people are in the same position because of jobs, school, property sales etc.
> 
> So the question is, what is the situation regarding landing but not staying? We are planning on landing on a fact-finding trip in August but are unable to stay for good just yet. I can think of a few things where this may cause complications:
> I'm assuming you are "landing" to activate your PR Visa(s). Unfortunately you don't say what Province you plan to live in.
> ...


Good Luck.
Find a Service Canada Centre Near You


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Auld Yin for your helpful input; Province = BC.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> Thanks Auld Yin for your helpful input; Province = BC.


BC D/L information:- ICBC | Moving to B.C. from another country


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> BC D/L information:- ICBC | Moving to B.C. from another country


Once again, thanks so much for your info.....as always you are a great source of info!


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

*One other question on the goods to follow list*

Hi, on this and my thread its mentioned that we have to provide a "detailed" list of goods to follow when we land for the first time. How detailed does this have to be, all the web info seems to relate to people coming from the US with white goods and cars. We have some camera equipment and guitars and some furniture probably but what about things like clothes, I cant find out how detailed I have to be or is it goods over a certain value. I dont want to get off on the wrong foot with the immigration people at Vancouver and this might be a problem - any thoughts or advice please.


----------

